# FS 36" T5HO lights, 30" T5HO w/ moon LED, HOB filter, test kit NEWTON



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

FS: hagen 36" dual bulb T5 HO light GLO fixture 
with hanging wire kit.

1st fixture
RARE dark wood grain laminate instead of the generic black. 

2nd fixture:
Also rare is a black laminant 

This fixture is usually found with high end hagen tanks.great condition.

$80 ---> $60 -----> $50 ea
STILL AVAILABLE


30" T5hO 4x light fixture, with 2 moon LEDs 
coralife
$90 with bulbs

test kit API complete
$15

other individual water testers (buffers, ph up/down, etc)
$5 each

Aquaclear filter 70
w/ media
$15


Just call me instead of pm'ing 604 780 4738.
Pm will be last to to be contacted. Leave a contact number 

If u want a pic , kindly please google it. 
thanks


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

updated ; still available


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

light it up!


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

dropped the price


----------



## samlynn37 (Jul 2, 2012)

how old is the light fixture?? i have a hagen glo 24" dual t5ho with 2 x 6700k bulbs, only 3 months old. looking to upgrade to a bigger tank and looking for a longer light


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

i had it for 6 months


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Lowered price to $60 for the twin bulb fixture


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpppppppp


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpppppp ......


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: water test kit; heaters Aquaclear 70 HOB filter $15. Newton today*

FS; as stated in title.

1
Im selling this cuz i hav a lot of testers.
this test kit is useable for salt or freshwater.
please google for picture
I also have other chemical additives for ph, buffers, etc bottles for extra cost. 
test kit is $15. ----> $10

2
heaters
a) tetra brand 200w $15
b ) hagen 200w $15
if u buy more than two $10 each

i hav 2 heaters

3)
AquaClear filter HOB AQ70 hagen brand, $15

with media

Please call instead of pm'ing, 604 780 4738.


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Will be in Newton again today, Burnaby tomorrow and Thurs, Newton Fri


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: Coralife 30" t5 HO light fixture 4x bulbs, with Moon LED; ADA gravel*

FS: Coralife 30" t5 HO light fixture 4x bulbs, with Moon LED

have unused bulbs

clean; working well

$90

please google for pictures.

includes actinic bulbs and normal bulbs for saltwater

2) 
ADA gravel africana, two bags ; currently in tank. used since november.
$40

Please call 604 780 4738 for faster reply


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

will be in boundary and kingsway area today


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpm me up yo!


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

will be inkingway boundary area


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Im at NEWTON today til 10:30pm


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

richmond today, newton tmr, kilarney tmr evening


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Newton today


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

reduced prices, newton today


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

At Newton all evening


----------

